# Prozessor Benchmark



## CacOne (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

weiß jemand wo ich Benchmarks zu Mobilen Prozessoren finde?
Möchte mir ein neues Laptop kaufen habe aber bei diesem Markt leider keine übersicht welcher Prozessor was kann.

Noch so ne frage nebenbei, gibt es einen unterschied zwischen Laptop und Notebook??

Schon mal vielen dank für eure Hilfe

CacOne


----------



## eagum (9. Dezember 2011)

hier gibts ne Liste mit technischen Details und einigen Benchmark-Ergebnissen von Mobile- und Desktop-CPUs:

Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Und nein, Laptop und Notebook ist ein und dasselbe...


----------



## CacOne (9. Dezember 2011)

OK schon mal vielen dank dafür.

Welcher der gennanten vergleichswerte ist für "normal" betrieb aussagekräftig?
Brauche das ding nur für Office, Internet und ab und zu mal einen Film.....


----------



## Zeromajor (9. Dezember 2011)

Für deine beschriebenen tätigkeiten reicht ein intel atom doppelkerner.
Wenn du aber hin und wieder zocken willst ist ein  i5 mit rund 2 ghz zu empfehlen.
Das ganze hängt aber auch davon ab, welche weitere hardware verbaut werden soll und wie groß (zoll) dein Laptop/ Notebook sein soll!


----------



## CacOne (9. Dezember 2011)

Also zum zocken brauche ich es nicht. Dafür soll es günstig sein und einen 15 Zoll bildschirm haben.


----------



## CacOne (9. Dezember 2011)

würde der hier schon reichen??

Acer Aspire One Happy 2

Intel Atom N570 Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Zeromajor (9. Dezember 2011)

Eigendlich schon. Die Atoms sind aber eher was fur netbooks, die so bis 12, 13 zoll groß sind. Ich selber ha den N 550 in meinem 10 zoll netbook drin und voll auf zufrieden. Bei 15 zoll sollte schon min. ein i3 drin sein.
Ich stell nacher hier noch nen paar labtops rein die guten akku und rund 400 bis 500 euro kosten, bei 15 zoll.


----------



## Murdoch (9. Dezember 2011)

Naja also sehr viel mehr wie Inet und Textverarbeitung und mal nen Adventure sollte man von einem Atom nicht erwarten.
Schlimm sind jedgliche Ladezeiten. Wenn etwas mal voll geladen ist gehts und ich habe schon ne SSD drin. Mit HDD wars n krampf. 

Ich hab nen N270 Atom in meinem Netbook und naja... schnell ist anders.  
Also ich würde schon ein paar Teuro mehr ausgeben. 

Laut den Benchmarks ist der neuere Atom nur minimal schneller wie meiner. 

Ich würde min. zum I3 greifen.


----------



## CacOne (9. Dezember 2011)

Ohh ja das wäre super nett von dir.
Bei den Desktops kenne ich mich ja auch, aber bei Laptops leider garnicht. 
Ist dann auch das erste Laptop in meinem Besitz.

Aber für so einen I3 muss ich auch schon richtig schotter hinlegen oder?
Ich bin mal auf die empfehlungen gespannt.

THX


----------



## CacOne (9. Dezember 2011)

Ungefähr sowas?

Suchergebnisse - Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de

Stehe eigentlich mehr auf AMD


----------



## Murdoch (9. Dezember 2011)

naja nur mal so ins blaue wäre hier zb auch schon was:

Asus Pro P53E-SO023X


----------



## CacOne (9. Dezember 2011)

Sollte das Display Glänzend oder Matt sein?
Was sind die vorteile von einem LED-Backlight?

Ich weiss, ich nerve etwas!


----------



## Murdoch (9. Dezember 2011)

Glänzend = stärkere und brilliantere Farben. Höherer Kontrast (jedenfalls gefühlt). Ungeeignet in der sonne
matt = weitaus besser tageslichttauglich. Die 1. Wahl wenn man draussen Mobil ist. 

LED verbraucht weniger strom, ist flacher und leuchtet meist gleichmäßiger aus. An der Bildqualität jedoch ist das Panel maßgeblich beteiligt. Beim Notebook würde ich nur noch LED nehmen. Sogar mein NETbook hat LED


----------



## CacOne (9. Dezember 2011)

Ahh ok.
Vielen dank für die erklärungen für dummies.

Welche AMD Prozessoren sind den in dem segment zu empfehlen?


----------



## Murdoch (9. Dezember 2011)

Mit AMD habe ich mich nicht so beschäftigt. 
Kannst ja mal bei den Benchmarks schauen welche an die Sandys am nähesten heran reichern.


----------



## Zeromajor (9. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal meine kleine auswahl:
Etwas kleiner:
ASUS Eee PC 1215P-SIV066M bei notebooksbilliger.de

Oder der:
Asus P43E-VO025X Notebook
oder auch der hier:
ASUSPRO B53E-SO042X bei notebooksbilliger.de

So soweit mal meine kleine auswahl.
Kann natürlich auch nen anderer Hersteller sein, ASUS ist nur meine Empehlung.
Amds sind da nicht so gut, Intel ist stärker und verbraucht weniger enrgie.


----------

